# My first IUI, need some success stories!!



## dazsteph72 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Girls,

I'm currently now in the 1ww of my first IUI, i took menopur to induce ovulation and i test next Friday.

I need some inspiration of the success stories out there, not sure at all whether its worked or not.

I got some crampy pains and lower backache 5/6 days past basting and i really thought that's it, AF is defo on its way soon however they've all calmed down again now.

I don't want to get my hopes up too much for it all to fail but i don't want to be too negative either!! Arrgghhh!! Hormones!!!!

Love to hear some of your stories and give me some hope!! xxxxx


----------



## rosiepoe (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Dazsetph,

Hope the final days of 2ww are not doing your head in.    I have had 2 IUIs.  I in 2009 which resulted in DS and one on 10th June this year and I am pg again.  I think I could be considered a success story.  It all depends on personal situation and if IUI is the right tx for you.  The cramps on day 5/6 sound familiar.  Any other symptoms?

Good luck for Friday


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi

I have a friend that is in labour as I write this. She had success with her first IUI after being told they had pretty low odds. She was that convinced it hadn't worked that she didn't go for her blood test appointment at the end of her 2ww. She finally braved testing almost a week later and got her BFP!

Best of luck and babydust xxx


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I have had 4 IUIs and 3 bfps (one sadly ended in m/c), so proof that IUI can work, although as Rosie says it is v much dependent on  your personal circumstances. Wishing you best of luck.

Kx


----------



## dazsteph72 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you girls!!!!!

Dreading testing on friday!!! You know when you're just sooo nervous!!

Other symptoms, well the odd cramps here and there but i just think that maybe AF on her way?? Boobs are a bit sore but again AF could be on her way?? Oooh i just don't know!!

I'll let you all know how i get on though, thank you for your support!!

xxxxx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

I will check in on Friday! Fingers crossed for a BFP for you!

Best of Luck and Babydust xxx


----------



## dazsteph72 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you hun, i'll let you all know, i'm really nervous!!!! xxxxx


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Dazsteph, wishing you loads of luck for Friday. It's so unfair that symptoms of bpf and AF are almost identical.

Kx


----------



## dazsteph72 (Jun 14, 2011)

So i tested this morning as i'm going out for a meal tonight and wanted to know if i could have a few drinks, it was a BFN.  

Gutted really however i need to be positive for my next cycle!!

Thank you for all your support though!!

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

I'm really sorry about your BFN! Thinking of you!

When will you start your next cycle?

Big Hugs xxx


----------



## dazsteph72 (Jun 14, 2011)

Whenever i come on hopefully!!!! I just want to get going again!! Oh well onwards and upwards!!

Thank you for all your support. 

xxx


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Dazsteph Lots and Lots of luck tomorrow doing a BFP dance for you!!  DH and I are going to Denmark for our first IUI on 12 July.


----------



## dazsteph72 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for the wish of luck Jennyewren but unfortunately it was a BFN  and AF has reared her ugly head today.    

Starting another cycle tomorrow though so fingers are all going to be crossed for the next cycle!!

xxxxx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your BFN  but dont give up hope!!

I'm waiting to start my first IUI (au-natural) around the 15th July - When i ovulate basically!! Dreading the 2ww at the
end of the month xx


----------

